# Christa and Chuck ride page?



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

What ever happened to the Christa and Chuck page of ride reports from the DC area? It used to have the address www.dccenturyrides.com I believe, but it's no longer up. I really used to enjoy the probably 100+ ride reports they had up, most of which were from way out in rural VA, MD and PA. Moved to another address or vanished from the net altogether?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Try this*



AllUpHill said:


> What ever happened to the Christa and Chuck page of ride reports from the DC area? It used to have the address www.dccenturyrides.com I believe, but it's no longer up. I really used to enjoy the probably 100+ ride reports they had up, most of which were from way out in rural VA, MD and PA. Moved to another address or vanished from the net altogether?


http://www.dcrand.org/index.html

Same folks but not as nice a site. Carol who pretty much ran the old site burned out and we have only seen her once in the last couple of years.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

That's a nice and thorough site as far as informing participants about the event details and all, but it's all business and rather sterile. No real verbal or graphical accounts of all these crazy rides. The Christa and Chuck page was chock full of amusing reports with photos. 

Their 1000km route is absolutely unbelievable. Starts in Warrenton and eventually meanders down to my stomping grounds, Blacksburg, Fincastle, Newcastle, Salem etc. while hitting every high and low point of the Shenandoah Valley and the Alleghenies in between. That is truly a man-size ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*And so it goes,*



AllUpHill said:


> That's a nice and thorough site as far as informing participants about the event details and all, but it's all business and rather sterile. No real verbal or graphical accounts of all these crazy rides. The Christa and Chuck page was chock full of amusing reports with photos.
> 
> Their 1000km route is absolutely unbelievable. Starts in Warrenton and eventually meanders down to my stomping grounds, Blacksburg, Fincastle, Newcastle, Salem etc. while hitting every high and low point of the Shenandoah Valley and the Alleghenies in between. That is truly a man-size ride.


Carol spent a lot of time and effort on the ride reports but it eventually got to be too much for her. I guess you will just have to make do with my ride reports on RBR. Yes, the 1000k is a real challange but all of the DC Brevets are hard for the distance, Miss M always maintains that the 200k route is the hardest of all.


----------

